# croakers in the sound?



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Has anybody been finding any 4-6" croakers in the sound around navarre?? Thanks in advance


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Not Navarre, but I say thousands last night in Hogtown.


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

Mack I used to catch them in east river bay. I would find them closer to the mouth of the east river


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Im sure your using the croakers for bait, what likes the croaker grouper???


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

grey ghost said:


> Im sure your using the croakers for bait, what likes the croaker grouper???


I'm thinkin he's using it for big specks


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> I'm thinkin he's using it for big specks


 ok ten4, I didnt think about the specks, I figured they were for offshore. thks:thumbup:


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Croakers are excellent Red Snapper bait.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

grey ghost said:


> ok ten4, I didnt think about the specks, I figured they were for offshore. thks:thumbup:


Just my guess great bait for a lot of stuff


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> Not Navarre, but I say thousands last night in Hogtown.


Where's Hogtown?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Funman said:


> Mack I used to catch them in east river bay. I would find them closer to the mouth of the east river


Got off the river about 1am this morning...nothing.


----------



## richm0nd (Apr 17, 2013)

Caught a bunch of 2-3" croakers in Choctaw lately. Just about everything loves croakers


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been looking for croaker in Navarre and GB for 2 months. I have caught 6 total in about 4+ hours of fishing.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Found some around garcon pt bridge in a 4-5 ft of water. Thanks guys and yea using them for big trout


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

About how many is "some"? Did you get into a good bite?


----------

